#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-15
<[Ratten]> h musel jsem na chanel freenode a otravovat tam "+"
<Ratten> msg ChanServ info #l2server.cz
<Ratten> aaaaa :D
<Ratten> jak zjistim kolik cyklu mi udela cpu ?
<nettezzaumana> moin
<losik> Ubuntu.cz taky vám nejede?
<FrostyX> me ne
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-16
<losik> Otevřel sem stránku http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/IconsPage a přestaly se mi na celé wiky načítat obrázky, tak otevřu jeden ručně a píše to že :
<losik> Warning:
<losik> You triggered the wiki's surge protection by doing too many requests in a short time.
<losik> Please make a short break reading the stuff you already got.
<losik> When you restart doing requests AFTER that, slow down or you might get locked out for a longer time!
<losik> To je pěkné :D
<Chinese_soup> :)
<[[Rattenak]]> cau
<[[Rattenak]]> nevite jak zjstim kolik mi udela CPU cyklu ?
<FrostyX> ne ze bych moc vedel jak je to mysleno (nejsem si jisty jestli je to diky mym rezervam v teto oblasti, nebo z nejakeho jineho duvodu), ale nepomuze ti (h)top nebo cpufreq ?
<FrostyX> pripadne jestli informace neni v /proc/stat nebo /proc/cpuinfo ...
<FrostyX> napovedu k tem dvema souborum najdes treba v `man proc`
<[[Rattenak]]> FrostyX: https://www.4smart.cz/ tady to maj tak uctovane po vyklech CPU
<FrostyX> sry to se mi cist nechce, ale stejne tomu nerozumim, takze bych ti moh nepomoh. Kazdopadne kdyz jsem pracoval s informacema ohledne cpu, vsechno jsem nasel v tom co jsem rikal
<[[Rattenak]]> jen se podivej do toho ceniku "CPU 2 biliony cyklů (tj. 2*10^12)" 1 kc
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-17
<nettezzaumana> cau
<nettezzaumana> co to kuadrat delate furt s tema strankama ..
<nettezzaumana> to tam nemate nejakeho zodpovedneho dospeleho kolem ?
<nettezzaumana> kiklhorn|work1: ^^ ping
<nettezzaumana> aha .. tak nic .. zkurvenej MS nameserver
<nettezzaumana> normalne mi: > host ubuntu.cz
<nettezzaumana> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<FrostyX> Tak proc si nenastavis nejaky normalni DNS ? Napr 8.8.8.8
<nettezzaumana> oh god .. gugl dns je snad jeste horsi volba
<FrostyX> ja ho uz 2 roky pouzivam naprosto bez problemu
<FrostyX_irssi> pls, nevite nekdo co znamena kolonka "S" v htopu ?
<FrostyX_irssi> a jeste kolonka "NI". Nemuzu to nikde najit
<FrostyX> aha, tak jsem to nasel v manu od topu. 
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-18
<[[Rattenak]]> cau
<[[Rattenak]]> je tu jeste nekdo ?
<[[Rattenak]]> cus
<[[Rattenak]]> je tu uz nekdo ?
<nettezzaumana> ne
<nettezzaumana> 10:12 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu-cz: Total of 19 nicks [1 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 18 normal]
<nettezzaumana> [[Rattenak]]: ^^ /names
<[[Rattenak]]> mohl bys mi poradit ohledne php ? chcu volat script pomoci include ale ne aby se mi tam hnedka naincludoval
<nettezzaumana> o.O
<nettezzaumana> co
<[[Rattenak]]> ale aby ho volala naka funkce
<[[Rattenak]]> vis jak includujes stranku do nake ?
<[[Rattenak]]> include "stranka.php";
<[[Rattenak]]> a ona se tam vlozi
<[[Rattenak]]> celej jeji obsah
<nettezzaumana> http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.include.php
<nettezzaumana> If the include occurs inside a function within the calling file, then all of the code contained in the called file will behave as though it had been defined inside that function. So, it will follow the variable scope of that function. An exception to this rule are magic constants which are evaluated by the parser before the include occurs. 
<nettezzaumana> ^^ dyk to je napsany v manualu
<[[Rattenak]]> no ale ja bych chtel aby ten script v stranka.php se tam jen tak nevkladal
<[[Rattenak]]> ale az pote co ho na zavolam
<[[Rattenak]]> treba ze bych tam mnel 2 scripty a ja bych je chtel jednotlive nacist
<nettezzaumana> nechapu problem .. ukaz mi priklad .. musis si to tam nakodit .. pokud to include() *podminis, tak se ti tam samozrejme vlozi na zaklade podminky
<[[Rattenak]]> ne aby mi primo skocily oba kdys dam "include stranka"
<[[Rattenak]]> no chcu nekolik scriptu napsat do 1 stranky a pak je jednotlive volat
<nettezzaumana> [[Rattenak]]: /join #php
<[[Rattenak]]> ja myslel ze to je celkem bezne
<nettezzaumana> nechapu tvuj problem, podle me to neni problem akorat zda se ze nechapes zakladni principy programovani
<[[Rattenak]]> asi ne no
<[[Rattenak]]> delam do toho par dni
<nettezzaumana> function foo() { ....; include("$bar"); ..; }; if $neco foo(); ....
<nettezzaumana> ^^ co je na tom sloziteho
<[[Rattenak]]> no radsi budu postupovat podle knizky nez zacnu vymyslet neco new
<Chinese_soup>  lol
<nettezzaumana> Chinese_soup: please ... enter fuckin' #solaris and type `/msg smrt explain lol'
<Chinese_soup> why would I do that?
<Chinese_soup> I know what [el ou el] means
<Chinese_soup> nettezzaumana: ^
<nettezzaumana> no, you don't :P
<Chinese_soup> why you think so?
<Chinese_soup> why do you think so?*
<nettezzaumana> 12:45 <nettezzaumana> explain lol
<nettezzaumana> 12:45 <smrt>  internet jargon equivalent of animal sounds, to say "lol" in public channel is quite similar like farting noisy between real people
<nettezzaumana> no problem ... jen si *lolikuj
<nettezzaumana> kdyz te to bavi ... ja jsem na lol fakt alergickej
<nettezzaumana> ** teda nejen ja :P
<Chinese_soup> mně je to nějak jedno, že tu prdím mezi 15 lidma
<Chinese_soup> víš, ty třeba lol hatuješ, jiní zase ne
<Chinese_soup> pretty simple, takže se omlouvám, už to před tebou nikdy neudělám
<nettezzaumana> me to je jedno .. to ja spis rikam kvuli tobe ... treba u nas v solarisu|bsd lolikare molestime k smrti :P
<nettezzaumana> Chinese_soup: si to klidne rikej :) - LoLíííík
<nettezzaumana> :D
<Chinese_soup> dobře, budu si to pamatovat -- do not say "lol" on freenode
<nettezzaumana> ne .. je spousta retardovanejch spolecenstvi kde to rikaj vsichni
<nettezzaumana> 18:15 <@galt> but honestly, #solaris isn't known for hairtrigger ops, we like to play with fucktards ;P
<nettezzaumana> 12:57 <nettezzaumana> explain nettezzaumana
<nettezzaumana> 12:57 <smrt>  big and ugly molester, don't cross his way unless you want sustain some mind rape ..
<nettezzaumana> Chinese_soup: oh god .. nas bot (smrt) je chytrejsi nez jsem cekal
<nettezzaumana> :P
<Chinese_soup> :D
<nettezzaumana> radsi ani nechci vedet kdo to smrt naucil
<salazar_> zdravim
<salazar_> je tu nekdo kdo by mi pomohl odhledne jazyka C a HWovych pozadavku pro ubuntu?
<[[Rattenak]]> cus,nevite cim to muze byt ze php mi neukazuje kde mam chybu ?
<[[Rattenak]]> jako radek
<FrostyX> V php.ini je nejakej parametr pro zapnuti zobrazovani chyb .. moment kouknu se
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: Podivej se, jestli mas v php.ini nastavene display_errors na On ... cili display_errors = On
<[[Rattenak]]> ; display_errors
<[[Rattenak]]> ;   Default Value: On
<[[Rattenak]]> ;   Development Value: On
<[[Rattenak]]> ;   Production Value: Off
<FrostyX> kdyz to zacina ; je to jen komentar. mel bys tam mit radek display_errors, ktery nezacina ;
<[[Rattenak]]> staci restartovat apache ze ?
<FrostyX> ano
<[[Rattenak]]> j uz to jede diky :)
<FrostyX> ok, super
<[[Rattenak]]> proc to defaultne vypinaj 
<FrostyX> tak to nevim
<[[Rattenak]]> tedka to pise ale zas nak moc erroru
<FrostyX> nemas tam moc chyb ? :-D
<[[Rattenak]]> jako ten script jede ale pise nake chyby
<[[Rattenak]]> Notice: Use of undefined constant Cronos - assumed 'Cronos' in /var/www/control/config.php on line 2 Notice: Use of undefined
<FrostyX> No, pouzivas neexistujici konstantu v config.php na radku 2, to je jasne :)
<[[Rattenak]]> $nazevserveru = Cronos;
<[[Rattenak]]> ale zobrazi se
<[[Rattenak]]> nazev serveru: Cronos
<[[Rattenak]]> na webhostingu mi to nedela
<FrostyX> Pokud chces mit v promenne $nazevserveru retezec (text), musis ho tam dat jako $nazevserveru = 'Cronos'. Takle si mysli ze je to konstanta
<[[Rattenak]]> ale to se normlane zobrazi
<[[Rattenak]]> to funguje
<FrostyX> *Mysli si, ze Cronos je konstanta. To je neco jako promenna, akorat se nemeni
<FrostyX> zkus to dat do tech apostrofu
<FrostyX> imho to bude normalne fungovat, akorat uz to nebude hazet error
<[[Rattenak]]> a jo jede diky
<FrostyX> :)
<[[Rattenak]]> jeste mi to haze error ze mam 2x session
<[[Rattenak]]> jak mam udelat aby i ta stranka co je includovana byla zabezpecena ?
<FrostyX> ber to tak, ze jediny radek toho tveho projektu co jsem videl je $nazevserveru = 'xx'; :-D Musis mi rict vetsi info :ú
<[[Rattenak]]> ze ja to zapinal mohl sem zit spokojene z errorama :D
<FrostyX> :)
<[[Rattenak]]> mam overeni pomoci session
<[[Rattenak]]> take na kazde strance mam pak 
<[[Rattenak]]> <?
<[[Rattenak]]> session_start();
<[[Rattenak]]> if ( $_SESSION[ 'authuser' ] != 1 ) {
<[[Rattenak]]> echo "nemas pristup"      ;
<[[Rattenak]]> exit ();
<[[Rattenak]]> }
<[[Rattenak]]> ?> 
<[[Rattenak]]> a to mam i v tech includovanych aby nemohl zadat primo cestu a nezobrazilo se mu to
<FrostyX> jojo, chapu
<FrostyX> a o co teda jde ?
<FrostyX> jo tak
<FrostyX> session_start(); ti haze error ze ?
<[[Rattenak]]> jj jako ze je tam 2x
<FrostyX> jojo chapu. to jsem resil. moment, musim si vzpomenout jak
<[[Rattenak]]> Notice: A session had already been started - ignoring session_start() in /var/www/control/stat.php on line 2
<FrostyX> Reknu ti jak to mam ja. Jestli je to dobre reseni a jestli si to nejak upravis a pouzijes, zalezi na tobe
<[[Rattenak]]> no zacinam s php tak snad to bude dobre
<FrostyX> Ja mam soubor protection.php, ve kterem je presne ta podminka co si mi napsal (akorat misto toho echa mam presmerovani na login). Vzhledm k tomu, ze vsechny podstranky includuju do urcite casti indexu, meni se jim cesta k tomu protection.php. Na zacatku kazdeho chraneneho souboru mam podminku, ze pokud existuje ten protection.php (v tom samem adresari co jsou ty zabezpecene soubory) tak se spusti session_start() a protection se includne. Kdyz ne
<FrostyX> existuje, nedeje se nic. To znamena, ze pokud tu stranku nekdo normalne pouziva, ty chranene soubory se includnou do indexu a ten protection.php neni ve stejnem adresari, takze se nic nedeje. Pokud nekdo chce pristoupit primo k tomu souboru, podminka se splni, protoze jsou ve stejnem adresari a tim padem ho to presmeruje
<FrostyX> doufam ze jsem to napsal nejak slusne, bo me to jednodusejc nenapadlo
<[[Rattenak]]> ou
<FrostyX> ale nevim no. Pouzivam to tak od te doby co jsem zacal delat v php. Ted bych to mozna napsal lip, jen jsem nad tim od te doby co jsem to napsal nepremyslel
<FrostyX> asi jsem ti nasel jednoduche reseni
<FrostyX>   if( !isset( $_SESSION ) ) { session_start(); }
<[[Rattenak]]> zkusim
<[[Rattenak]]> <?
<[[Rattenak]]> session_start();
<[[Rattenak]]> if( !isset( $_SESSION ) ) { session_start(); }
<[[Rattenak]]> echo "nemas pristup"      ;
<[[Rattenak]]> exit ();
<[[Rattenak]]> ?>  
<[[Rattenak]]> takhle ?
<FrostyX> ten prvni session_start das do pryc
<FrostyX> nechas tam jen ten v te podmince
<[[Rattenak]]> pise ze nemam pristup
<FrostyX> konkretne hlasku
<[[Rattenak]]> nemas pristup
<[[Rattenak]]> nic vic
<[[Rattenak]]> nepreda mu to
<FrostyX> jo tohle, ja myslel ze php na tebe neco bleje
<FrostyX> jo tak .. to je jasny. Moment, neco dodelam a ukazu ti jak jsem to myslel
<FrostyX> jestli to 10 min pocka
<[[Rattenak]]> jj 
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: myslel jsem to takto http://pastebin.com/aceSGEtH
<[[Rattenak]]> oooo diky funguje jak ma
<[[Rattenak]]> jen je zajimave ze mi to vyhodi chybu Notice: Undefined index: authuser in /var/www/control/stat.php on line 6 nemas pristup
<[[Rattenak]]> no to je fuk
<FrostyX> to uz si nejak osetris :
<FrostyX> :)
<[[Rattenak]]> tedka jdu zkomat magii php a mysql :D
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> good luck && have fun :-P
<[[Rattenak]]> kes by to byla zabava to cist s knizky a nekdy to jen slepe opisovat
<[[Rattenak]]> Frosty ty ses ucil php jako samouk ?
<[[[Rattenak]]]> z5
<FrostyX> [[[Rattenak]]]: ano. pdf, clanky na netu, zkousel jsem neco spatlat
<[[[Rattenak]]]> ale nemam anglictinu na takove urovni abych tomu zas tak rozumnel
<FrostyX> ja taky ne
<[[[Rattenak]]]> jako treba sem nasel clanky jak se pripojit do DB a vytvorit nake sloupce ale jak treba udelat to aby neco nasel a pak v jin tabulce neco jineho nasel s podminkou
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, jsi tu ?
<FrostyX> |Nuclear|: jop
<FrostyX> koukam ale na film, tak nereaguju
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, v pohode, jak vypisu co mi zere ram ?
<[[[Rattenak]]]> dej htop a dej to seradit podle ramky
<FrostyX> tak tak
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-19
<[[[Rattenak]]]> Frosty nevis php na precteni textu ? sem nasel jen s tim ze musis vypsat jake radky
<FrostyX> precteni jakeho textu ?
<FrostyX> [[[Rattenak]]]: ale fast, chystam se jit spat :)
<[[[Rattenak]]]> soubor.txt
<[[[Rattenak]]]> a jeste aby se vzdy zobrazil dole
<FrostyX> jestli chces vypsat vsechno co je v soubor.txt, melo by stacit ho proste includnout
<FrostyX> a nebo to muzes resit treba takto http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.fread.php
<FrostyX> Ja uz valim spat, tak GN. Kdyztak me rano informujte :)
<[[[Rattenak]]]> GN
<[[[Rattenak]]]> cau
<FrostyX> hoj
<[[[Rattenak]]]> Frosty nevis jak udelam kdys mam rolovaci text aby zobrazoval vzdy konec ? aby sroloval vzdy dolu
<[[[Rattenak]]]> nebo aby se zobrazil opacne
<[[[Rattenak]]]> <?php
<[[[Rattenak]]]>  $content = file("log/svmlog.log");
<[[[Rattenak]]]>   $data = implode("<br>",$content);
<[[[Rattenak]]]> ?>
<[[[Rattenak]]]> <textarea rows="40" cols="100" name="dlouhytext"> <? echo $data; ?> </textarea>
<FrostyX> premyslej :)
<[[[Rattenak]]]> prave ze mne nic nenapada
<[[[Rattenak]]]> spsi by bylo lepsi kdyby se zobrazoval opacne
<[[[Rattenak]]]> ale nemam tucha jak nato
<FrostyX> mas log, chces ho vypsat do textarea, ale prvni radek ma byt na konci .. tzn ne cely text obracene, ale jen poradi radku
<[[[Rattenak]]]> ano
<[[[Rattenak]]]> aby to byl jako log
<[[[Rattenak]]]> na stranky
<[[[Rattenak]]]> kdyby mne aspon napadlo co hledat :D
<FrostyX> ja nevim, napada me treba precist celej ten soubor, ulozit ho do promenne, tu rozsekat do pole podle radku a pole od konce vypsat
<[[[Rattenak]]]> a neco nato aby to srolovalo dolu nevis ?
<FrostyX> koukni na jakpsatweb.cz na formulare
<[[[Rattenak]]]> nevis IRC o php ? ceske
<FrostyX> nvm
<nettezzaumana> mkiklhorn: ping
<[[Rattenak]]> nevite nekde se nastavuje v apache ze se muze pripojti do DB ?
<TomasBrincil> meow
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-20
<[[Rattenak]]> cus, jde nak v bashu napsat "najdi a prepis radek" ?
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: reseni bude pravdepodobne pres sed nebo awk ... Z hlavy to napsat neumim, takze ti nereknu jak presne a vygooglit to urcite zvladnes :)
<[[Rattenak]]> uz to mam
<[[Rattenak]]> dlouho se tu neukazal syr
<[[Rattenak]]> predtim tady porad a tedka se tu uz ani neukaze
<FrostyX> jo no
<[[Rattenak]]> http://www.abclinuxu.cz/blog/kamil_paral/2008/8/vraceni-licence-windows-u-lenovo-cr
<[[Rattenak]]> dobrej typek
<brk> spis se hodne nudi
<AndChat-> Ahoj jak je:)
<mirfil> Ahoj
<mirfil> Amynka: ahoj
<Amynka> hoj
<Amynka> :)
<AndChat|> Amynka: jak je, co delas o sobote, ja jsem v ostravici a lovim signal
<Amynka> AndChat|: a kdo si?
<brk> ne zrovna dobry lovec :o)
<Amynka> jj
<Amynka> brk: :))
<_Brano_> fail xD
<[[Rattenak]]> brk: taky jsem si rikal :D dokonce se vzdal tech penez jen aby to mohl publikovat
<[[Rattenak]]> ale ten abclinux mu zaten clanek dal 2K
<brk> [[Rattenak]]: ten je jeste docela ok. ja podle adresy myslel, ze jde o tohohle http://www.abclinuxu.cz/blog/dumblog
#ubuntu-cz 2011-08-21
<[[Rattenak]]> je tu nekdo ?
<[[Rattenak]]> ad nepisu doprazdna
<[[Rattenak]]> cus
<[[Rattenak]]> ForstysX mohl bych mit otazku ? ohledne php ?
<_Brano_> pýtaj sa a nepíš či sa môžeš pýtať :D
<[[Rattenak]]> http://pastebin.com/8xjaVEgB
<[[Rattenak]]> mne to pise ze mam na 3 a 46 a 47 radku chybu
<_Brano_> tak syntaktickú chybu tam nemá
<_Brano_> nemáš
<jp_Hranice> Ahoj.
<[[Rattenak]]> cau
<jp_Hranice> [[Rattenak]]: nevíš o nějakým obdobným souboru jako je fstab ?
<[[Rattenak]]> netusim a pokdu neco takoveho je tak to bude v /etc
<[[Rattenak]]> proc ti ten nevyhovuje ?
<jp_Hranice> obtěžujou mě při startu dvě hlášky a neznám jejich původ. Ale logují se v boot.log
<[[Rattenak]]> tak to ti neporadim
<jp_Hranice> no je neděle, takže jsem nečekal žádný zázrak :-)
<[[Rattenak]]> to vysvetluje proc mi nejde ten php script :D
<[[Rattenak]]> Brano nevis jak udelam aby se mi okno srolovalo vzdy dolu?
<[[Rattenak]]> interni okno
<[[Rattenak]]> sem cosy nasel
<[[Rattenak]]> <a href="javascript:scroll(100,100)">
<[[Rattenak]]>  Top
<[[Rattenak]]>  </a>
<[[Rattenak]]> ale nejde mi to dat do php
<_Brano_> to musíš riešiť javascriptom
<_Brano_> aj to čo tam máš je javascript
<_Brano_> čo by malo fungovať po kliknutí na link...
<_Brano_> na javascript je ale dobré pozrieť si nejaký framework - odporúčam jQuery...
<[[Rattenak]]> divej mam 
<[[Rattenak]]> <textarea rows="40" cols="50" name="dlouhytext">
<[[Rattenak]]>  <?
<[[Rattenak]]>  echo $data;
<[[Rattenak]]>  ?>
<[[Rattenak]]>  </textarea>
<[[Rattenak]]> jak tam dam ten javascript
<_Brano_> to chceš aby ti ten textarea scrollovalo?
<[[Rattenak]]> jj
<_Brano_> no … tak neviem ti to z hlavy povedať..
<_Brano_> ale na to ti ten kúsok stačiť nebude
<_Brano_> kukni na jQuery..
<_Brano_> a tak...
<[[Rattenak]]> to vypada slozite :D
<[[Rattenak]]>    $vysledek=mysql_query("insert into vnt (cas, nick, pass) values (".time().",'".$_POST["nick"]."')"); 
<[[Rattenak]]> brano prosimte jak pridam za ten post nick jeste post pass ?
<[[Rattenak]]> nak se mi to nedari odkoukat
<_Brano_> ,'".$_POST["nick"]."','".$_POST["pass"]."')
<[[Rattenak]]> achjo stejnak mi ten script zas nak nejde
<[[Rattenak]]> a to jsem ho napsal co nejednoduseji co to jde
<FrostyX> musis co nejfunkcneji :)
<[[Rattenak]]> mysql_query("insert into vnt (cas, nick) values (".time().",'".$_POST["nick"]."')"); 
<[[Rattenak]]> a ten nick se mi tam nechce napsat
<[[Rattenak]]> mam podtim jeste echo "Prihlaseny uzivatel: " . $_POST[ 'nick' ] ;
<[[Rattenak]]> a normalne se zobrazi
<[[Rattenak]]> do db se mi napise jen ten cas
<[[Rattenak]]> a uz to mam :D
<[[Rattenak]]> spatne nastavenej sloupec
<ZOMBitch> lol, se stane no :)
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: jinak sry ze jsem neodepsal. Nebyl jsem doma
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: jak si na tom s notice pro irssi? ;)
<FrostyX> irssi nezvlada multiline input. dal jsem se neobtezoval :-D
<ZOMBitch> ha :)
<[[Rattenak]]> FrostyX pohoda ja mam par otazek pak
<FrostyX> ja budu jeste chvilku afk, ale ptej se jak potrebujes. Je tu dost lidi co tomu rozumi
<[[Rattenak]]> to ja budu :D
<[[Rattenak]]> jde nak udelat v mysql cislovani tabulek od urciteho cisla ?
<_Brano_> prečo tabuliek?
<[[Rattenak]]> pisu si jen tak pro radost script na zakladani ventrilo serveru
<[[Rattenak]]> a potreboval bych generovat port
<[[Rattenak]]> tak mne napadlo ze by proste sly ty porty zasebou
<[[Rattenak]]> takze by se nezapisovaly ale jen cetly
<_Brano_> tak môžeš si napísať script tak aby ti tie tabuľky číslovalo … ale nevidím v tom nejaký význam...
<[[Rattenak]]> no viznam bude to ze kazdej ventrilo server bude mit svuj port a odnekud ho musi vzit
<[[Rattenak]]> vyznam*
<[[Rattenak]]> uz to mam :)
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: no jo, od nekud ho vzit musi, ale bude si ho brat napr z tabulky porty, ktera bude mit sloupce napriklad ID_Porty, NazevServeru, Port a prave odtadyma ho bude brat ne ? Mozna ale spatne chapu tvuj zamer
<[[Rattenak]]> no vytvoril jsem tabulku port ktera zacne od 4000 a kazdej novej zapis bude +1
<[[Rattenak]]> takze kazdej ten server bude mit o +1 port
<FrostyX> jo tak to jo
<[[Rattenak]]>        $port=mysql_query("select * from vnt where port=".$_POST["nick"]);
<[[Rattenak]]> je to dobre kdys se chcu zeptat na port v DB vnc ?
<[[Rattenak]]> vnt*
<FrostyX> Nevim jestli je to dobre, bo to asi nechapu. Kazdopadne musis rozlisovat pojmy "DB", "Tabulka", "Sloupec" a "Zaznam (radek)"
<[[Rattenak]]> potrebuju aby se mi zobrazily data z tabulky "vnt" ze sloupce "port" podle "nick"
<[[Rattenak]]> jedine co mi tak jede ze to vypise vsechny porty co tam jsou
<[[Rattenak]]>   $vysledek=mysql_query("select * from vnt");
<[[Rattenak]]>    while ($zaznam=MySQL_Fetch_Array($vysledek)) echo $zaznam["port"]."<BR>\n";
<FrostyX> $vysledek=mysql_query("select * from vnt WHERE nick='".$_POST['nick']."'"); neco takoveho ?
<FrostyX> btw jestli pouzivas napriklad phpmyadmin, doporucoval bych dotazy testovat tam a az ti budou fungovat jak maji, tak je hodit do toho php kodu ..
<[[Rattenak]]> tak query jsem vyreil tedka to pise
<[[Rattenak]]> Resource id #4
<[[Rattenak]]> kdys napisu 
<[[Rattenak]]>   $port1 =  mysql_fetch_row($port);
<[[Rattenak]]> tak to hodi error
<[[Rattenak]]> Array
<FrostyX> to neni error :)
<[[Rattenak]]> a co ?
<FrostyX> co vypisujes za promennou ?
<FrostyX> jak se jmenuje
<[[Rattenak]]> (int)$_POST['nick']
<[[Rattenak]]> jinak vypisuju s tech mysql
<[[Rattenak]]>  echo "Port $port1 "; 
<FrostyX> no to jsem myslel
<FrostyX> dej print_r($port1)
<[[Rattenak]]> to vypsalo
<[[Rattenak]]> Array ( [0] => 4000 ) 1
<FrostyX> no vidis, tak ta hodnota co jsi ziskal z db je ulozena v $port1[0] a je 4000
<FrostyX> takze kdyz si das echo $port1[0] tak ji mas ..
<[[Rattenak]]> vypise to 4000
<[[Rattenak]]> ael vona je
<[[Rattenak]]> 4165
<FrostyX> no tak mas pravdepodobne spatnej dotaz
<[[Rattenak]]> a jo ten tvuj jede
<[[Rattenak]]> diky moc
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> Musis kouknout na zaklady SQL 
<[[Rattenak]]> ja se dival na root a cetl jsem si to cele ale dokdu si nenapises nakej script sam tak to nepochopis
<[[Rattenak]]> a navic nikdy tam neresi to co chces ty
<[[Rattenak]]> i kdys to s tim mysql_fetch_row tam bylo
<FrostyX> jasne, souhlasim, nejlip se ucis praxi. Nicmene musis mit prehled o tom co lze zhruba napsat. Nerikam to umet nazpamet. Kazdopadne si udelej poznamky jak se pise INSERT, EDIT a SELECT, koukni jak se pise podminka WHERE, razeni zaznamu, limity ... jsou to jednoduche veci, napises si jednoradkovou poznamku k cemu to je a jak to pouzit a uvidis jak se ti bude dobre psat :)
<[[Rattenak]]> jj vzdy si vse proadne komentuju
<[[Rattenak]]> mam vice kumentu jak scriptu :D
<FrostyX> jojo. Ale tyhle poznamky je podle me dobre si napsat do nejakeho textaku mimo jakejkoli kod. Kdysi jsem si udelal pdf ktere melo asi 3 stranky a bylo tam uplne vsechno co jsem tenkrat potreboval. Kdyz jsem si neco nepamatoval nebo si nebyl jisty, otevrel jsem ten soubor, koukl se a psal. Bohuzel skoncilo nekde buhvi kde (stejne jako moje stare www)
<[[Rattenak]]> pisu si to i do textaku
<[[Rattenak]]> i kdys pdf rozdele by bylo lepsi no
<[[Rattenak]]> na sekce
<[[Rattenak]]> da se pdf chranit pred ctenim heslem ?
<[[Rattenak]]> zobrazenim
<FrostyX> je jedno jestli to mas v pdf, txt, odt nebo treba psd :-D. Hlavne kdyz se ti s tim bude hezky pracovat
<[[Rattenak]]> cp /vnt/ventsrv /vnt/8623
<[[Rattenak]]> cp: omitting directory `/vnt/ventsrv'
<[[Rattenak]]> proc mi to nechce jet ?
<FrostyX> bo je to adresar obsahujici soubory. Musis pouzit cp -R
<[[Rattenak]]> nepomaha
<[[Rattenak]]> tak jsem nasel ale musi mit predvitvorenou slozku
<FrostyX> btw moc se mi nezda abys mel adresar /vnt .. jsi si jisty ze mas v korenovem adresari / adresar vnt ?
<[[Rattenak]]> ventsrv$ cd /vnt/4233jj mam to jako home uzivatele "vnt
<[[Rattenak]]> jj mam to jako home uzivatele "vntjj mam to jako home uzivatele "vnt*
<[[Rattenak]]> snad to nak pochopis :D
<[[Rattenak]]> a potrebuju obsah slozky /vnt/ventsrv skopirovat do jine slozky
<FrostyX> kdyz chces zkopirovat obsah adresare nekam jinam, napriklad do nej vstoupis pres cd a das cp -R * /cesta/do/noveho/adresare
<FrostyX> pokud chces cely adresar1 zkopirovat nekam jinam, das cp /neco/adresar1 /neco/adresar2
<FrostyX> a asi uz vim co jsi mel spatne. se mi podarilo omitting directory vypsat taky
<[[Rattenak]]> uz to jede diky
<[[Rattenak]]> jen se ta slozka nevytvori to je fuk
<FrostyX> Nevim jak to popsat, ale snad. Kdyz kopiruju napr /etc do /home/zaloha/zalohaEtc a v home neexistuje adresar "zaloha", tak to vyhodi tu hlasku.
<FrostyX> Si chtel kopirovat obsah adresare, ne cely adresar :-D. Mimo to jsem ti napsal oba zpusoby, takze staci pouzit ten druhej
<[[Rattenak]]> jo chapu
<[[Rattenak]]> no ja chtel obsah s tim ze se prejmnuje posledni sozka
<[[Rattenak]]> to nemusis
<FrostyX> jinak koukni na http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Z%C3%A1kladn%C3%AD%20p%C5%99%C3%ADkazy . U kazdeho prikazu je napsane co dela, pripadne jak ho pouzit. Pokud potrebujes udelat trosku odlisnou, nebo naopak specifictejsi ukon, koukni na man prikaz nebo prikaz --help. Najdes tam hodne informaci
<[[Rattenak]]> sem se dival mam to v zalozkach ale mohly by tam davat priklady
<FrostyX> No kdyz nenajdes zakladni priklad pouziti v manu ani helpu (pripadne spravne nepochopis to jak je tam napsany), neni nic jednodussiho, nez do googlu hodit "linux cp" napriklad. A z helpu pak zjistovat jen parametry
<[[Rattenak]]> i jsem googlil ale ze by neco kloubneho vedsinou tam takove prikazy najdu
<[[Rattenak]]> sem se dival na knizky o ubuntu same obrazky v gnome zadnej bash nic
<FrostyX> Tjn z linuxaltu mam nejakou knizku o ubuntu a nez tam neco hledat, radsi hodim dotaz do googlu
<[[Rattenak]]> redhat bude mit v brne vyvojove centrum
<FrostyX> To ma uz ted ne ?
<[[Rattenak]]> mozna to byl starsi clanek :D
<[[Rattenak]]> z ceho oni vubec zjiou kdys jsou free ? vim ze si muzes odnich muzes pak nechat poradit kdys si ho koupis
<FrostyX> RHEL zadarmo neni a nejlevnejsi zrovna taky ne bych rekl. Ale popravde receno nevim v cem maj nejvetsi zisky
<[[Rattenak]]> sem jako prvni distrubici pouzival debian pak celkem dlouho fedoru
<[[Rattenak]]> ty ubunty jsem zvolil asi kvuli navodum
<[[Rattenak]]> co vubec obsahuje ten debian co je na 4 dvd ?
<[[Rattenak]]> ja si to zjistim 
<FrostyX> Je tam instalacka a pak jen balicky. Kdyz treba potrebujes instalovat nekde kde neni pripojeni k netu nebo tak. 
<TomasBrincil> Lol, kde není net?
<FrostyX> Nevim, napriklad nez jsme na intru dostali nove pripojeni, tak jsme meli ultra pomalou linku. Kdybych tenkrat chtel instalovat debian napriklad na vsech zapujcenych pc od skoly, nebyla by spatna volba si to doma stahnout a pak to tam vklidu instalovat. Ale je mi proti srsti cokoli palit na DVD, takze bych to resil jinak
<TomasBrincil> Uf, mě to probudilo :D
<[[Rattenak]]> jak pustim apache na 2 portech ?
<[[Rattenak]]> to je v /etc/apache2/sites-available/defailt ale jak nato
<FrostyX> v konfigu je radek Listen 80 nebo tak neco. napis ten radek pod nej znova akorat zmen cislo portu. Po restartu ti pobezi apache na techto dvou portech a bude na nich zobrazovat to same. Pokud chces na jednom portu mit stranky a na druhem treba nejakou administraci koukni se na sekci vhosts
<FrostyX> v konfigach
#ubuntu-cz 2012-08-14
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, 
<freshlemon> Ahoj, mám dotaz: stáhl jsem si software od dodavatele komerčního podnikového SW, který poskytuje studentům studentský licenční klíč. Ke stažení nabízí i verzi pro "Linux/Unix" (blíže nespecifikováno), jenže po rozbalení je tam jen jeden spustitelný soubor .sh (493 MB). Když ho dám spustit v terminálu, okno terminálu jen problikne, hned se zavře. Jde s tím něco udělat?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-08-16
<NYKoucha> Zdravím.Mám takový menší problém s mým netbookem.Když na něm chci spustit hru,který má primárně nastavené rozlišení 800x600,tak se mi pak přenastaví i v netbooku a já pak musím restartovat,abych to zase dostal do normálu.Dá se s tím něco udělat??Krom toho,že ty hry prostě hrát nebudu?? :D
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, 
#ubuntu-cz 2012-08-17
<|Nuclear_work|> zdravim, mam mensi problem s gnome kde se daji nabindovat jednotlive plochy ? chci si nabindovat kazdou plochu na specifickou kombinaci klaves a nemuzu to ani za boha najit
#ubuntu-cz 2012-08-19
<Nethe> zdarec
<Nethe> mam prosbicku, nevite nekdo to je tady spatne? Chyba na radku 5: http://pastebin.blesmrt.net/2626/
<Nethe> je to python
<Nethe> konkretne se snazim pustit atheme web k atheme irc services
<Nethe> umi tu nekdo python prosim? 
#ubuntu-cz 2013-08-17
<Spooney> Hello!/Ahoj whatever ~
<Spooney> Mm prosbička?
<Chinese_soup> /topic
#ubuntu-cz 2014-08-11
<havarka> caute
#ubuntu-cz 2015-08-10
<locodir-user> Caute
#ubuntu-cz 2016-08-21
<xsmogx> dobrý večer, tady jsem nebyl tak 6 let :D
